# Barking



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well im having a bit of a nightmare with Pixie and her barking
She wakes up around 7 ish and i let her out for a wee etc.....bark bark bark at the paper boy going down the side of our garden,then again at any voice she hears,have tried shaking a bottle full of stones but this sounds as loud as her barking! Then again at night time for her last wee about 10 ishshe barks at anything and we have a family with young children next door Its like she is trying to protect her home or something but she bark howls if that makes any sense and sounds quite scary! until they see her..lol. Im taking her out on her lead so i can drag her in if she starts but wonder is there is an alternative

Feeling a bit embarrassed and a tad annoyed x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Becky dont worry Buddy's been abit like that its usually if he goes in the garden when its dark and i think its the car headlights that he's barking at.

He isnt as bad now and i think i just kept bringing him inside when he did it (just had to go get him as he was barking again!)

No advice but just to say your not alone dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Donna,its just we have a family with small children next door and its when i take her out for her last wee at night! Think i will just stick to taking her out on a lead until she gets the message x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Becky - I might be able to advise you on Dec 10th if you can hang on till then. I've got a behaviourist coming on Dec 9th to help with Alf's barking issues! Fingers crossed.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Becky - I might be able to advise you on Dec 10th if you can hang on till then. I've got a behaviourist coming on Dec 9th to help with Alf's barking issues! Fingers crossed.


Sounds brill! Im waiting patiently,good luck x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Victoria stilwell seems to suggest that the best way to deal with barking is to teach them to bark on command first, then you can teach them how to be quiet, by rewarding the silences in between and Eventually adding in and teaching the word quiet, have you tried you tube? There are lots of helpful training videos on there which may help.... Admittedly i cant tell you if the above works because boo doesnt really bark much (yet) and i am certainly not going to teach her if she doesnt bark!! Lol!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw this issue on TV (the lady with the long dark pony tail....gosh I'm rubbish with names) she used treats and distraction but didn't tell the dog off. I seemed as thought she was trying to give the dog the vibe that 'it's all cool' 'I'm not worried so just chill'...rather than telling the dog off and dragging it away by the collar (as the owner was doing before) because that angst was transmitting back to the dog that there was an issue so he right to bark. Does that make any sense? 

Be cool 

Julia x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think your right Julia,i remember reading that the dog is barking to warn you something is out there and if you treat and say well done he thinks he's done his job.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max only barks when he is either very excited or wants my attention. He has just started looking out the windows and when he saw Ellie out there playing with her friends the other day he barked at her! She thinks it's great lol 

Hmm this is totally not helpful is it, sorry!!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur barks when we are eating (he is totally food obsessed) he is learning to stop if we say quiet - but we have to stop ourselves from laughing as he's like a teenager and mumbles to himself as if he is still having the last word! When he was really bad (and loud) I used to get the teatowel and flip it against the kitchen worktops so it made a noise (not frightening him) but distracted him while he stopped to listen and then we told him he was a good boy to try and reinforce the quiet behaviour.
He does bark when outside but we call him back into the house and say no to him so hopefully he gets the message that its a no no to barking! 
Not sure if thats any help but I hope you find something to help


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Becky - I might be able to advise you on Dec 10th if you can hang on till then. I've got a behaviourist coming on Dec 9th to help with Alf's barking issues! Fingers crossed.


Eileen would you mind sharing anything you find out, is that cheeky? Daisy's barking is becoming a problem for me. She barks whenever anyone new comes to the house and sometimes when we are out. The other day I didn't think she was going to stop until I put her in the utility room!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Becky - I might be able to advise you on Dec 10th if you can hang on till then. I've got a behaviourist coming on Dec 9th to help with Alf's barking issues! Fingers crossed.


Eileen, glad to hear you found a suitable behaviourist ... really looking forward to hearing how you get on ... good luck with Alf's barking (you may remember my Maisie is rather vocal!). Sue x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I think your right Julia,i remember reading that the dog is barking to warn you something is out there and if you treat and say well done he thinks he's done his job.


That is exactly what she is doing,if she can see anybody near the house she will bark,actually i put her in her crate yesterday morning because she was barking away,and realised straight away that was the wrong thing to do! Today she has had her moments and as soon as i say no in my not amused tone she has stopped and ran inside....so result,i think she likes to please me and doesnt like being told off atall.(mrs submissive)


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Eileen, glad to hear you found a suitable behaviourist ... really looking forward to hearing how you get on ... good luck with Alf's barking (you may remember my Maisie is rather vocal!). Sue x


Yep, happy to share any useful advice with everyone.(Sorry, can't do multiple quoting) It's been a bit of a journey trying to find the right person, but I'm happy I've cracked it now! This lady comes well recommended and has impressive qualifications. Hoping Alf will be equally impressed!  xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Claire and Julia, i know who you mean,will try and watch some Victoria thingymajigg later! Pixie really is a great girl its just this horrible bark/howl she has started over the last couple of weeks that is a pain because im a bit apprehensive when i let her out which isnt relaxing atall.....oh well im sure there isnt such a thing as a PERFECT cockapoo is there? lol x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - watching this thread with interest, Billy does the excited bark / howl thing whenever he see's another dog ( so quite a bit on walks), it's almost as if he is saying 'quick let me over to say hello to that dog' (or some such doggie comment!). Any tips gratefully received. 
Helen x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that the howling bark is territorial and that would seem to be the case with Ruby too. The treat and reward thing does seem to work (we just say 'thank you' and treat her, you just have to be on top of them all the time, so not easy. We also get it with any animals on TV! Good luck


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

We had that trouble, but no longer! I bought an anti bark collar from pets at home that sprays citronella if Bailey barks. Dogs hate the smell and he no longer barks. Not cheap but instant results. I would have paid much much more for these results.........and I'm sure my neighbours would have too!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is well-known as the noisiest 'poo on the forum, but fortunately rarely barks in the house! He howls when he has a ball or stick and barks when he meets other dogs. The only time he barks or howls in the house is when we're playing with him, so for him it's 
definitely just an excitement thing. When we walked with Alison and Dexter a couple of weeks ago, it was about 45 minutes before he stopped barking and calmed down. I have considered getting one of the anti-bark collars that emits sound, because they are cheap  because although everyone laughs at how noisy he is, it does get wearing at times.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've taught Millie to understand Quiet. It works sometimes and then like Arthur she mumbles a little whimpering sound  She also understand No really well and whatever she is doing she'll abrubtely stop - she may then carry on, but I can usually distract her.

If Millie is over excited and is really barking, it is hard for her to stop. She'll stop when I say Quiet, but will carry on again. But certainly making headway with the Quiet command.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie doesnt bark in the house its always ouside in our garden and not on walks either so defo guarding her home and loved ones! I was looking through one of those funny little mags you get with the paper sometimes that sell all gadgets and saw a Bark Control remote that emits a noise upto a certain range that dogs hate and could just see myself hanging out the patio doors 6.30 in the morning eagerly waiting for bark time! might purchase i think,but actually like Julie said she is starting to respond well to the quiet command and i will try and praise her instead x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My Jack Russells were definatly barkers! However they soon learnt that me shouting QUIET! sorted the problem and the neighbours at least knew I was trying to resolve the issue. (Don't know what Ceaser would say!) but it worked for me. Will see how Hattie turns out but I must admit to a bit of mischief blaming noisy neighbours children for my barking dogs!


----------

